# Playing Music & Film From I_pod Via Avtex tv



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

On a earlier Thread i asked how to play A/ music and B/ Films from my 60 GB i-Pod through my AVTEX tv.I mainly just want to play music on the i pod via the tv speakers.

Iwas given a website where i purchased a " monster " itv link which has three conectors one end of the lead ie Red, blue ,yellow and the other goes straight into the ipod.

Now on the back of the avtex tv there are 2 rows of sockets . i have connected up but so far nothing. have read the Avtex instruction book , bust still no luck.

Anybody got any pointers please


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Presumably you tried all of the source options, from the remote


Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i pod*

yes went down the list of 7/8 options could not get a sound.

out of interest anybody whom owns an avtex ....what option should it be just in case iam going mad... :roll:


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same problem trying to connect an Archos MP3 player. Gave up eventually, and brought an FM transmitter from Maplins and tuned it to the van radio. 

If we want to watch a film we do so by connecting the Archos to a lap top, and use the FM transmitter connected to the laptop to play via the cab radio.

Might be worth giving Avtex a call, i understand their customer services are very good.

Regards
Brian


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Dinger, I've looked on the web and if your monster cable has 2 phono plugs and an S-VHS plug. They supply with it a converter S-VHS to Phono (composite video).

Plug it into L, R, Video on the AV in section, and select AV from the source.

If this doesn't work, tell me what your plugs are marked.


Andrew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Brian, I have an Archos AV500, and found when trying to play directly from the Archos I couldn't get it to work.

With mine came a docking station, and if I use this and the Phono/Scart converter they supply, it works fine, sound and vision.

Some Avtex models have an FM transmitter so you can play this through all of your van speakers. 


Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*I pod*



androidGB said:


> Dinger, I've looked on the web and if your monster cable has 2 phono plugs and an S-VHS plug. They supply with it a converter S-VHS to Phono (composite video).
> 
> Plug it into L, R, Video on the AV in section, and select AV from the source.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew the " monster cble has two phono plugs and a vid S type plug that plugs into another short lead that converts it to a third phono type plug.

On the drop down Avtex menu there are 7 (?) options again i will confirm later.
Is there anything glaringly obvious on the i pod ... that needs ticking or engaging ?
Would it help if i plugged the leads from the TV into a Docking unit ?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Dinger. Mel was asking after you two last night seeing if you were still around!

I was going to say you can't watch movies from an iPod but if you've bought a clever adapter thingie then maybe.

Yellow should be video, red/white is left/right speaker.

Now not familiar with the avtex (bought the cheaper meos) - but once connected you should simply be able to select source/input on the avtex to, probably, AV1 or AUX1 or something like that.

However, you *may* need to tweak something on teh iPod to turn the cable on? Complete guess but possible. RTFM which came with it I guess?

I have to say I jsut take an external USB HDD which I just stick in the USB port....


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i pod*

Hi Ryan....we are both well thanks and looking forward to heading down to Garda area in 2/3 weeks time..

yes i am reliably informed that you can put films on a 80GB i pod and was hoping to play films and music using the TV as a moniter and sound base.........like people say everything in the van must have two uses... :lol:

I really need somebody that has got an AVTEX ior is familiar with one , whom is doing the same thing.... :roll:

I will bring the leads into work tomorrow with tv and let the lads here have a play... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Dinger, have you had chance to try out the leads as I suggested?. Anothet though have you got anything else that you can plug the audio leads into, to check the output from the Ipod.
I've got an Avtex, but it's currently at Avtex as it refuses to for mat Usb drives - it's the recording version.

Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i pod/ avtex*

Well i did try and plug it into my Panasonic plasma at home.....still no joy

I will bring the TV...Lead and i pod into work and have a play tomorrow. There are selection boxes on the i pod for video etc and these have all been ticked. It must be something really silly.

What really need is a spotty yoof as they everything :lol:

Will report back tomorrow, and will phone Avtex to see what they say whilst i,ve got the three components actually in front of me.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i pod / i phone via Avtex tv*

Hi all , just thought i should report back having phoned Avtex and visited Lakeside Apple store with said TV...I phone and I pod just for good measure. 

The only thing to be achieved was playing a music video using a Belkin Cable with the 3phono cables........music on both other players would not play via the Avtex tv. :x

The guys in the shop did suggest trying the 3 phono,s into a scart convertor to see if that works on " scart option " on the tv menu.

The chap at Avtex seem to think that " apple" sometimes have restrictions on what their products play on, but at this point i felt like giving. :roll: 
#
Any other ideas


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you tried the USB cable connection ?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*iphone /tv*

there are two usb connections on the side of the Avtex so will have a play around with it, and see if that brings any joy.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think it's time to eliminate which bit isn't working (my money would be on the Ipod or the cable)

Do you have another audio source you can play through the Avtex.

You say you have tried the Ipod through your TV, and that didn't work.

I shouldn't have thought there was the need to adjust a setting within the Ipod because you can just drop them into docking devices and they play back through those.

Just found this. Is yours an old style Ipod?

Because this cable doesn't work on the new ones (or touch, or nano)

Look at the reviews

HERE

Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i phone to avtex*

Success.....well sort of

firstly my 16g 3 G i phone did not work with the monster cable via anything , when i tried it at home .

But my 80 Gb i pod worked via my Panasonic tv in the lounge using the red and blue phone leads....and also worked via my Denon surround amp

So therfore the Monster cable does work ...with the Ipod ...but still not with the Avtex.....but will continue to play


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: i pod/ avtex*



dinger said:


> Well i did try and plug it into my Panasonic plasma at home.....still no joy


>> But my 80 Gb i pod worked via my Panasonic tv in the lounge using the red and blue phone leads....and also worked via my Denon surround amp.

So from this and my previous post we can conclude that the I-phone is never going to work with the monster cable.

But the IPod should using the AV sockets on the Avtex and selecting the AV source.

But as I suggested the only way to prove the Avtex is OK is to try another source through it.

Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i pod viewing via Avtex*

ok ...so i have now used the monster lead with the i pod on two 3 other tvs. amps and it works.

On the Avtex it does not.

Have using a scart / phono convertor ,still no luck

Then as Andy / Android suggested i tried a panasonic camera wired to the Avtex via the red white yellow phono,s and yes played back stills via "AV " channel.

The man from Avtex didnt sound to optimistic..... :roll:

I will now try a different mp3 player to see if the £300 i pod can be thrown down the garden :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dinger I don't know if this is of any help, as I am def not techie but what do they mean on this topic about using your ipod dock ?
http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/ipod-touch/ipod-touch-on-tv-17472.html

I have been waiting to see what happens with you, as I wanted to rent a film (John Lennon story) but intended to watch it whilst away.......not sure how renting a film works via Ipod when away from home. How do they know you have watched it etc ?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Dinger I don't know if this is of any help, as I am def not techie but what do they mean on this topic about using your ipod dock ?
> http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/ipod-touch/ipod-touch-on-tv-17472.html
> 
> I have been waiting to see what happens with you, as I wanted to rent a film (John Lennon story) but intended to watch it whilst away.......not sure how renting a film works via Ipod when away from home. How do they know you have watched it etc ?


watch out for men in trench coats with long range binoculas......Its the Apple police :lol: :lol:

Well i have yet to down load a film from I Tunes myself but i,am sure once i get the hang of it their shares will rocket in value.. :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Does this help at all.
http://www.applesource.com.au/ipod/...deos-on-your-TV/0,2000070791,339287576,00.htm


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*I pod/ phone via avtex*

Android GB .......... out of sheer anger, desperation l i went out yesterday i purchased the proper AV cables from the apple shop.

Tried my i phone on my house tv both video and music....whooopeee..  it worked

Tried the 80 GB i pod .....music whoopeee... 

Then i wired up to the Avtex..........still nothing :?

Tried showing photos from a Panasonic camera .....no problem, everything fine using the USB type connector.

I keep pacifying myself that iam not a thicky as i have all my ribbons at swimming from when i was 10 , and several other worthless certificates, but can i get my i pod to play on my Avtex tv ...NO

If anybody is currently playing films from an i pod via an Avtex please pm me with any other ideas.


----------

